# My Favorite Movie Scenes



## FastTrax (Aug 22, 2020)

YMMV

Here goes


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 22, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> YMMV
> 
> Here goes


It didn't play.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 22, 2020)

Finally got it going, Fast Trax.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Aug 22, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> It didn't play.





Lewkat said:


> Finally got it going, Fast Trax.



Thanx Lewkat. I need to proof these before posting. Again thanx and enjoy the weekend.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 22, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Thanx Lewkat. I need to proof these before posting. Again thanx and enjoy the weekend.


You too, my friend.  Going to the shore next week for a couple of weeks to say good bye to summer.


----------



## win231 (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 22, 2020)

_"Just reach out in front of you and grab a handful of water..."_ - John Wayne


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## hellomimi (Aug 22, 2020)

@FastTrax, with your permission, may I add I am Sam...a movie about parenting where I cried from beginning to end. For me,, this the best movie done by Sean Penn.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 22, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> @FastTrax, with your permission, may I add I am Sam...a movie about parenting where I cried from beginning to end. For me,, this the best movie done by Sean Penn.




PERMISSION DENIED!!!!!

Seriously hellomimi you are more then welcome. On any threads I may start I consider myself as just the OP. All comments are welcome and more so encouraged by any and all members.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 22, 2020)

Ouch! rejection hurts but I'll post another one...


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 22, 2020)

*Even though it makes me cry my eyes out this is one of my favorite scenes from "An Affair to Remember"*


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## applecruncher (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## applecruncher (Aug 22, 2020)

"Oily hair & silk suits"


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## applecruncher (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## JaniceM (Aug 22, 2020)

"I don't think he's gonna apologize.."  "Nah, I don't think so.."  
I could watch the entire movie just for that one scene!!!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## applecruncher (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## applecruncher (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## applecruncher (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## applecruncher (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Aug 23, 2020)

Retribution for setting Sonny up.


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## applecruncher (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Aug 23, 2020)

Was so glad grandma there so I could hide my face in her lap ♥


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 23, 2020)

My favorite rom com movie.
"When you realize you want to spend the rest of your life with somebody, you want the rest of your life to start as soon as possible."


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 23, 2020)

Another of my favorite movies.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm somewhat disheartened by the number of violent scenes posted here.  This is one of my favorites.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 23, 2020)

I find this closing scene, beautiful and uplifting then devastating and discouraging.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 23, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Was so glad grandma there so I could hide my face in her lap ♥



That's a classic scare em up flick. I always wondered why people kept running straight down the street in front of these monsters and none of them thought to cut down a side street. Duuuh.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 23, 2020)

The opening credits from my #1 favorite movie of all time.  I absolutely love the choral and organ version of Beethoven's 7th 2nd Movement but have never been able to find such a recording of it.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## asp3 (Aug 23, 2020)

This isn't from one of my top 10 movies, but it comes close.  This scene is one that gets me close to crying.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 23, 2020)

Awesome flick. Thanx for posting this asp3. I always wondered just who listened to the recording for 18 hours. I'm sure the intelligence community has something capable of accomplishing such a feat.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 24, 2020)

* I can't tell you how many times I have watched this movie and it makes me laugh every time."Young Frankenstein"*


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## applecruncher (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## applecruncher (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## applecruncher (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 25, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


>


I have a favorite scene from that movie too...I am sure it is easy to guess what it is..lol.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 25, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> * I can't tell you how many times I have watched this movie and it makes me laugh every time."Young Frankenstein"*


Love that one and this one


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 25, 2020)

Two handsome guys in a movie = heaven on earth! Josh Lucas n Dr McDreamy =


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 25, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> I have a favorite scene from that movie too...I am sure it is easy to guess what it is..lol.


*
Can you give me a hint MarkinPhx.*


----------



## asp3 (Aug 25, 2020)

Another scene from one of my top 10 movies


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 25, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Can you give me a hint MarkinPhx.*


Olivia Newton John wearing her "bad girl" outfit at the end of the movie


----------



## gamboolman (Aug 26, 2020)

I like this one


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## gamboolman (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 30, 2020)

This is Funny but beware it has curse words in it. I loved this movie.


----------



## win231 (Aug 30, 2020)

gamboolman said:


> I like this one


Tom Cruise had extensive training for the movie.  Live ammo instruction from the Sheriff's Dept:


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 30, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> This is Funny but beware it has curse words in it. I loved this movie.



Ha ha ha, lol. Is there even one scene where no one is cursing?

Introducing the real Henry Hill

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Hill

www.screenrant.com/goodfellas-movie-henry-hill-true-story-what-happened/


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 30, 2020)

Ray Liotta is so much better looking.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 30, 2020)

Alluding to the fascist construct I still absolutely loved this entire movie.


----------



## FastTrax (Aug 30, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Ray Liotta is so much better looking.



Ummmm okay I'll go with that, lol.


----------



## Ladybj (Aug 30, 2020)

"How Stella Got Her Grove Back"...  I love the scene when her best friend was in the hospital and she came to visit and she had her laughing.  They talked of old times, listened to music.. she even sang Row, Row, Row your boat.  PRICELESS.  If I was in the hospital at the end of my life, that's how I would want to go out... with a friend that would be there to make me laugh, smile and sing to me.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 2, 2020)

The final scene in 'Field of Dreams' when Ray Kensella{Kevin Costner} plays catch with younger version of his late fatherJohn{Dwier Brown},cry every time I watch it


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 2, 2020)

Moderator please remove my (Senior moment) errant post #79

Thanx


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2020)

I don't know how to copy and paste these movie scenes, but maybe someone could do it for me?  My scene would be the final scene in Driving Miss Daisy, where the old lady, in assisted living by then, is visited by Hoke, the Black chauffeur she has been tormenting for the whole movie. She suddenly realizes their shared humanity, and tells him he is her best friend.  

Jessica Tandy and Morgan Freeman were perfect as the two characters.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 2, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I don't know how to copy and paste these movie scenes, but maybe someone could do it for me?  My scene would be the final scene in Driving Miss Daisy, where the old lady, in assisted living by then, is visited by Hoke, the Black chauffeur she has been tormenting for the whole movie. She suddenly realizes their shared humanity, and tells him he is her best friend.
> 
> Jessica Tandy and Morgan Freeman were perfect as the two characters.



Here ya go.

Enjoy.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 2, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I don't know how to copy and paste these movie scenes, but maybe someone could do it for me?  My scene would be the final scene in Driving Miss Daisy, where the old lady, in assisted living by then, is visited by Hoke, the Black chauffeur she has been tormenting for the whole movie. She suddenly realizes their shared humanity, and tells him he is her best friend.
> 
> Jessica Tandy and Morgan Freeman were perfect as the two characters.



I was ordered by my immediate family not to watch this hateful rendition of blatant race hate and antisemitism for I am a halbjude.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2020)

Huh????


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 4, 2020)

I wasn't even a teenager when a boy asked me to go to the movies. I don't remember who the boy was but I remember how much I cried watching this movie.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 4, 2020)

Found these two on EAM/Watch. "Testament" was extremely disturbing second only to "The Day After", I never even heard of "The Divide".


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 5, 2020)

Obviously I'm a big Al Pacino fan


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## applecruncher (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 5, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Obviously I'm a big Al Pacino fan
> 
> *I don't think you are the only one. I love Pacino too !  *


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 5, 2020)

@Sassycakes 
Pacino was so cute & sexy back in the 70s. The way he looked at Apollonia...sigh...so romantic. ♥


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 5, 2020)

@FastTrax  I once read that The Caine Mutiny was supposed to be the best movie of all time (well at least at that time, decades ago). Would you agree?  I never saw it.  Here's one of my favorite scenes (put the curser on 21:30 and watch for a minute).


----------



## Pepper (Sep 5, 2020)

@OneEyedDiva 
Mr. Peabody & the Mermaid was my favorite all time movie in my childhood.  When I read of its listing during the day in TVGuide I would pretend to be sick to play hooky & watch it.  I saw it countless times, countless.  My second favorite would have been King Kong.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 5, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @OneEyedDiva
> Mr. Peabody & the Mermaid was my favorite all time movie in my childhood.  When I read of its listing during the day in TVGuide I would pretend to be sick to play hooky & watch it.  I saw it countless times, countless.  My second favorite would have been King Kong.


Mr. Peabody and the Mermaid is one of my all time favorite movies. I've watched it several times over the years. I was even able to record the colorized version then transfer it to DVD.  When I was a child, I first saw it on Million Dollar Movie which played the same movie every night for a week. So I watched every time just like you. I've been fascinated with and have loved all things mermaid ever since.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 5, 2020)

I really like Will Smith...but Jeff Goldblum !   Their walks to meet up with their families is very cool. Another one of my favorite movies.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 5, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> @FastTrax  I once read that The Caine Mutiny was supposed to be the best movie of all time (well at least at that time, decades ago). Would you agree?  I never saw it.  Here's one of my favorite scenes (put the curser on 21:30 and watch for a minute).



WOW!!!!! OED that movie was delicious. I have never been a fan of love stories but I actually watched the whole flick. Kudos to you.

Caine Mutiny was one of the top blockbusters of all time. It is truly iconic and has a serious cult following.

My best scene.






Million Dollar Movie. The memories.

Remember these

WCBS: Channel 2
WNBC: Channel 4
WNEW: channel 5
WABC: Channel 7
WWOR: Channel 9
WPIX: Channel 11
WNET: Channel 13


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 5, 2020)

applecruncher said:


>



That was based on a true story.

www.nypost.com/2014/08/03/the-man-who-inspired-dog-day-afternoon/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Wojtowicz






Actual footage of robbery.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 5, 2020)

@FastTrax 
Yes, I know Dog Day Afternoon was based on a true story.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 6, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> WOW!!!!! OED that movie was delicious. I have never been a fan of love stories but I actually watched the whole flick. Kudos to you.
> 
> Caine Mutiny was one of the top blockbusters of all time. It is truly iconic and has a serious cult following.
> 
> ...


Wow!! I'm SO glad you loved it too!! I love William Powell's dry humor and of course Ann Blyth made a beautiful mermaid. I'm going to have to see if I can find Caine Mutiny on a streaming service.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 6, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Wow!! I'm SO glad you loved it too!! I love William Powell's dry humor and of course Ann Blyth made a beautiful mermaid. I'm going to have to see if I can find Caine Mutiny on a streaming service.



I have NetFlix. Basic plan is $8.50 a month and there are very few TV shows and movies I can't watch. One warning though. The basic plan should fit anybody as it gives you 3 TV's to watch although you can only watch NetFlix on one TV at a time. The next plan and even the deluxe plan allows you to watch NetFlix on three TV's at one time and the deluxe plan is 5 TV's or unlimited I think but they charge you more for HD. Only thing is most if not all TV's sold now all have HD so unless you have a bunch of children at home you are wasting your money. TTFN.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 6, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> I have NetFlix. Basic plan is $8.50 a month and there are very few TV shows and movies I can't watch. One warning though. The basic plan should fit anybody as it gives you 3 TV's to watch although you can only watch NetFlix on one TV at a time. The next plan and even the deluxe plan allows you to watch NetFlix on three TV's at one time and the deluxe plan is 5 TV's or unlimited I think but they charge you more for HD. Only thing is most if not all TV's sold now all have HD so unless you have a bunch of children at home you are wasting your money. TTFN.


I already have Netflix and I'm the only one in the house so no problem. I've had Netflix on and off for years and just picked it up again a few months ago so I could watch my CW shows, as well as other stuff. I'm satisfied with the quality of my picture without springing for HD although I do have an HD TV.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 8, 2020)

Here's Johnny


----------



## win231 (Sep 8, 2020)

I just watched "High Plains Drifter" for the 5th time in 10 years.  These are two of my favorite scenes....PRICELESS!


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 8, 2020)

Never get out of the cab.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 11, 2020)

This was one strange movie. I believe M Emmett Walsh & Michael Ironside were the only believable characters in this farce.

https://en.wikipedia.og/wiki/The_Glass_Shield


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 11, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragnet_(1987_film)



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLVVe6-qWW8yUU-DX5rN8BaLNWqTtansK5


----------



## Furryanimal (Sep 11, 2020)

Here is mine


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 12, 2020)

This movie is a gas. You ever laugh so hard that you're actually doubled over and your stomach starts burning?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Night_Of_The_Lepus

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_Of_The_Angry_Rabbit



















Killer bunnies, lol.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 16, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malcolm_X_(1992_film)


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 16, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panic_in_Year_Zero

www.conelrad.com/features/panicinyearzero/index.html

www.dailymotion.com/video/x21x586


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 18, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/blackboard_Jungle


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 18, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/12_Angry_Men_(1957_film)


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 19, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Up_The_Down_Staircase

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Up_The_Down_Staircase_(film)





















https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLPI2CqOOoG-MPiFzYAsYOo_EMBYdtY2wc


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 19, 2020)

applecruncher said:


>


Fantastic movie.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 20, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Satan_Bug


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 20, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth_vs._The_Flying_Saucers











www.archive.org/details/PlanetEarthKmpftGegenUFOs1956


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 20, 2020)

www.newsobserver.com/news/local/article228417999.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Best_of_Enemies_(2019_film)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_Rockwell

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taraji_P._Henson

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C._P._Ellis

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ann_Atwater


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 21, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I really like Will Smith...but Jeff Goldblum !   Their walks to meet up with their families is very cool. Another one of my favorite movies.



Big Jeff Goldblum fan here, too!


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 21, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 123261
> 
> View attachment 123262
> 
> ...



Possibly the greatest courtroom movie of all time, IMO.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 21, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Big Jeff Goldblum fan here, too!



Jeff Goldblum is a fantastic actor. This scene is one of his best in my book.






Talk about a sugar high.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2020)

From my all-time favorite movie ...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 21, 2020)

@Butterfly ...check Jeff's walk as they arrive back home.  This entire segment is definitely one of my favorite movie scenes.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 21, 2020)

The Movie Michael


----------



## Pinky (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 21, 2020)

I don't know why this clip is so dark. There used to be a better clip that I know I posted somewhere .. anyway ..


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 26, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mouse_That_Roared

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mouse_That_Roared_(film)


























www.dailymotion.com/video/x1juwcj


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 26, 2020)

I have to admit I Love Christopher Walken !


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Oct 2, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_Control_(film)






www.tubitv.com/movies/369851/ground_control


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 6, 2020)

*Ghost*


----------



## asp3 (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 11, 2020)

Haven't we all wished we could do that and be like Towanda


----------



## asp3 (Oct 12, 2020)

A favorite funny scene


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 13, 2020)

*Reservoir Dogs*


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 24, 2020)

I've watched this movie soo many times. It's one of my favorites.
"Arsenic and Old Lace."


----------



## dobielvr (Dec 24, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> The Movie Michael


I love watching John T. dance!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 25, 2020)

If you feel like crying then watch this movie. It makes me cry every time.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 25, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> If you feel like crying then watch this movie. It makes me cry every time.



Not today Sc. Maybe when you get those dreaded credit card statements in 9 days but not today. Merry Xmas and a very happy New Year.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 25, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Not today Sc. Maybe when you get those dreaded credit card statements in 9 days but not today. Merry Xmas and a very happy New Year.


*Merry Christmas  Fast Trax. I definitely won't be watching that movie today.*


----------

